# Light retrofit



## nanoguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I wasnt sure whether to post here or the DIY but here it goes. This will be kinda hard to explain but I have a stock compact fluorescent fixture for my tank, the single bulb in the little plastic cover that sits on the top of the glass. Anyways I was looking at the sunpaq 65w retrofit and was wondering if anyone knows if it might fit into the stock hood, the width and height look good but the plastic light cover is only 4.5" deep (front to back) and that is what the retro kit is. Does that include the reflector? I could bend or trim if it did. AH supply hasnt returned my email so I was wondering if anyone knew or had experience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The AH reflector is 22"L x 4"W x 2"H so it looks like it'll fit in your plastic striplight. The ballast will probably have to be mounted on the outside of the enclosure. You'll want to go with AH for the reflector arrangement for the bulb to maximize light. 

-John N.


----------



## nanoguy (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks john


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Try telephoning AH Supply. I understand that they are very responsive to phone calls.


----------



## nanoguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll try that thanks hoppycalif


----------

